# R.I.P Baby Custard!



## Tomm (Feb 3, 2009)

YouTube - Custard

Watch the video and read the description!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

So sorry. 

R.I.P Custard xxxx


----------



## Tomm (Feb 3, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> So sorry for your loss.
> 
> R.I.P Custard xxxx


You watched the video fast, considering its four minutes long!

Thank you!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She looked like a really lovely little hammie, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tomm (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you so much !


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

I watched the video, and I can see just how much you loved your baby, so sorry for your loss! R.I.P CUSTARD!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Tomm said:


> You watched the video fast, considering its four minutes long!
> 
> Thank you!


lol...it's longer than 4 minutes and ive just finished watching it. 
Seems your hampster was very spoilt and well loved, lucky thing. It was lovely seeing it in your pocket. There were other videos on there too with a hampster called Custard, are those yours too?


----------



## Tomm (Feb 3, 2009)

pugsley Adams said:


> I watched the video, and I can see just how much you loved your baby, so sorry for your loss! R.I.P CUSTARD!


Thank you, i did love her so much!


FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...it's longer than 4 minutes and ive just finished watching it.
> Seems your hampster was very spoilt and well loved, lucky thing. It was lovely seeing it in your pocket. There were other videos on there too with a hampster called Custard, are those yours too?


Sorry!

I only uploaded that one i have made i think!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Tomm said:


> Sorry!
> 
> I only uploaded that one i have made i think!


lol..ok...but if it had been yours i would have watched that too. I know how awful it is to lose a pet.


----------



## Tomm (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks! :')


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP Custard, what a beautiful hamster, quite unusual colours! Looks like he was a very much loved little hammy


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Sending you a big cyber hug. RIP Custard xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

RIP Custard,xxx


----------



## Sabrina Mali and Brecon (Jan 29, 2009)

RIP Custard, sorry for your loss he looked like a really happy hammie


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Aww that made me cry RIP custard i carnt see my screen now x


----------

